# Planet Hollywood Towers Mini Review



## ocdb8r (Jan 10, 2010)

I am going to do an extensive review once I get back, but I wanted to do a mini review as I know there are several people with exchanges coming up in the next couple of months that may be anxious for some early reports.

I am currently writing this from a 2 bedroom unti located at the back of the tower.  My group also has a 1 bedroom which faces the Paris so I'll comment on both.

Overall the units are beautiful and seemed to have been finished to a fairly high spec.  They definitely did a good job on design here and we have been pleasantly surprised with the accomodations overall.  The views leave something to be desired.  Despite the size of the tower, views in most directions are obstructed by something.   The master in our 2 bedroom that happens to be and the end of the back hallway, has a nice wrap around view that faces both the Hard Rock hotel and the MGM.  I think views toward the MGM are likely to be nicer as the Planet Hollywood Hotel blocks most views toward the Bellagio.

Both the 1 and 2 bedroom units we have are excfellent size, FULL of 42" televisions, and have comfortable beds.  The bathrooms are very nice as well with rain style shower heads and big Jacuzzi tubs.

However, despite beautiful units, there are a LOT of problems at this timeshare.  MOST important for exchangers is a suggestion you bring a couple of prinouts of your II confirmation.  We were nto properly in the system and could not check in until I went online (using the computer the front desk was checking me in with) and pulled up the .pdf of both confirmations for them to print out.  This was just the beginning.  Units were stocked with just the basics and it's obvious management here is not attuned to running a timeshare vs. a hotel.  Cleaning staff is trying, but they have no clue.  The towers were horribly understaffed the first two weeks and while they have hired more maids as of now, none of them have been trained and cleaning a full 2bdrm timeshare is much different than jsut a regular hotel room.  Kitchen trash not taken, no paper towels or even kitchen towels of any sort in sight, and one of the rooms we checked into had items left in the fridge (despite the rest of the room being cleaned). 

Internet is not free..and is failry expensive at $40 for the week, $20 for 3 days, or $10/day.  There are NO DVD players and on demand movies are $14.  WE happen to have a protable DVD player and despite hooking it up to the TV, it seems the input functions have been disabled on the TV's so we can't use it (I could probably call engineering to get them to help).  The projectors are not yet installed, but are due to be in the last week of Jan.  All this in addition to the joys of being the FIRST people in our 2 bedroom unit means we have gotten VERY familiar with the engineering department and the "Anything Anytime" button on the phone.  Generally, there are trying but it's a struggle.  Also, Valet has only 40 spots...yes, 40...for the WHOLE towers area.  Plan on self park unless you are lucky.  

Like I said, I will do a full detailed review but wanted to get something out to the TUG community.  If you have specific questions, feel free to ask.  I will try to update everyone.


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  We are not going until May so maybe they will have worked out the kinks by then.

One question:  do both bathrooms have a walk-in shower?  My FIL will be traveling with us and he is somewhat handicapped.  I think, though, we would be OK with a walk-in shower.

Deb


----------



## ocdb8r (Jan 10, 2010)

The 2 bedroom we have has walk-in showers in BOTH rooms.  In fact, the 2nd smaller bedroom has only a walk-in.  however, one of the things I will mention in the longer review is that there are quite a few room types here...not as standard as your normal timshare resort.  I think our 2 bedroom is part of a 4 bedroom lock-off, while there are also dedicated 2 bedroom lock-off floorplans.  

The 1 bedroom unit we have also has a walk in shower, although there are a couple of 1 bedroom floorplans so that may vary as well.


----------



## philemer (Jan 10, 2010)

Since this is not a SIGHTING I'm moving it to the Western forum.


----------



## GChen (Jan 11, 2010)

Currently (July - Dec) Interval is only showing 0 and 1 bedrooms that say "LK" limited kitchen. Would you mind describing these rooms (best guess)? The Planet Hollywood timeshare web site shows large beautiful kitchen and living room areas, but I am not sure the Interval inventory includes these amenities.


----------



## ocdb8r (Jan 12, 2010)

Well, I have a full 1 bedroom so I can't comment from first hand experience.  However, if you go to http://www.westgateresorts.com/inde...=WESTGATE_PLANET_HOLLYWOOD&fileHandle=wgph_05 you should see the floorplans, including both 1 bedroom options.  I think even the one with the limited kitchen is likely to be pretty nice.


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 12, 2010)

GChen said:


> Currently (July - Dec) Interval is only showing 0 and 1 bedrooms that say "LK" limited kitchen. Would you mind describing these rooms (best guess)? The Planet Hollywood timeshare web site shows large beautiful kitchen and living room areas, but I am not sure the Interval inventory includes these amenities.



With Westgate, LK 1 bedrooms are typically glorified studio units that have a mini kitchen and a door between the bed and living space. I try to stay away from those units unless I know that the resort just doesn't have full kitchens in most units such as the Quarter House in NOLA.

Here is a link to Westgate PHT's floor plans.
http://www.westgateresorts.com/inde...floor_plan&resortID=WESTGATE_PLANET_HOLLYWOOD

If you look at the 4 bedroom layout, to the far right appears to be the one bedroom LK unit. In looking at the layout of that unit, I can see where someone would buy a 4 bedroom unit, use the 2 bedroom side then exchange the studio and 1 bedroom LK portions. This might explain why you see a lot of studio and 1 bedroom LK's for exchange rather than seeing the 1 bedroom grand (full kitchen units) or 2 bedroom units.


----------



## WMKEY (Jan 13, 2010)

*PHTower by Westgate*

I just upgraded from Westgate Flamingo in Oct to the PHTowers, I have a two bedroom lockout and it is wonderful. The best thing they did for me when I did the upgrade my maintenance fee is every other year starting with the odd year. I found out since I never used my bonus week yet I can use it at the PHTowers this year so I don't have to pay the maintenance fee but just pay the bounus week price which is much cheaper than the maintenance fee and I can get to check the place out this year and next year. Also with this even if I only use one part of the unit I can carry my week over and next year I can have two weeks. I already have family and friends who want to use this, I think I want to use it for my cousin's bachelorette party in October
This place will be great when they have big Vegas fights maybe I should lock in New Years Eve or Christmas week now that's when I should use my bonus week. So glad I am in the Red, will do this tomorrow and see if I can reserve now.


----------



## MalibuMike (May 30, 2010)

*Planet Hollywood Terror*

I bought the 4 bedroom in August 2009 for 150k for New Years week. Although the unit is 55 floor strip facing and is awesome, the service and double dealing about the place is incomprehensible.

They promise everything, agree to everything and provide nothing. The don't even have anything higher than floor 32 open and lied about everything they would provide such as daily cleaning maid service, pet friendly in your unit. 

I bought a specific location and a specific time and I still after 9 months can't get into my unit. 

I spent about 125k to much, and contractually what they agreed to about no interest no payments for 2 years is false. 

Don't be deceived, it is an awesome property with awesome views, but is still not open even after 9 months and I know people who bought in 07 and 08 who still can't get in.


----------

